# Best Wrap for a Toddler?



## mygirl (Feb 3, 2011)

My 2 year old daughter loves being carried but neither one of us loves the Ergo anymore. She dislikes being on my back, I do not find the hip carry very supportive and she really is too big for the front carry. I still want to be able to carry her, especially during those trying toddler moments when she needs it most. At 32 lbs, she is getting heavy so I need something sturdy but also very supportive. I have been thinking about getting a woven wrap. Does anyone have any thoughts on this, any brand suggestions or perhaps an alternative to a wrap?


----------



## ecomamy (Feb 19, 2011)

I have the same problem only I have never use a baby carrier, I didn't know that was such thing as babywearing until a few month ago, I was just holding my baby in my arms without the help of any baby carrier, but now, he is to heavy to hold for a long period of time, so I'm lost, there is so many options. Can somebody help me?


----------



## mygirl (Feb 3, 2011)

I actually decided on a woven wrap and am slowly getting the hang of it. My daughter loves being held but does not always love how long it takes for me to get her in a hold. Hopefully this will pass as I get quicker with wrapping her. So far I am finding the wrap very supportive.


----------



## aphel (Sep 3, 2010)

Try kindercarry.com. They aren't cheap, but are comparable to some (though not all) woven wraps. You can get one in a "preschool" size, designed for a bigger kid. I haven't tried one myself, but someone in my local bw'ing group swears by them, and they seem to be the go to carrier for a larger babe.


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

You say your lo doesn't like back carries. Have you tried the hip carry with your new woven? I loved my Didymos shorty for hip carries at this stage.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

What carry are you using for a back carry? Maybe the problem with a back carry is the carrier?


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

If you are looking for a woven wrap, I love the Natibaby stripes and my BBslen. They are very supportive and not too expensive and they are light enough that I think they will be good for summer. I find them easy to wrap with because they are not too grippy.
I got both of mine used on TBW and I just did a search and it was hard for me to find a store in the US to buy them new. Here is one http://www.uppybaby.ca/categories/Wraps/Woven/BBSlen/
Here is what natibaby stripes looks like http://www.natibaby.net/sklep/index.php?p=p_11&sName=woven-wraps-stripes-100-cotton

Anyway, check TBW for more suggestions and I would definitely go for used because they are more broken in.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

oops, I just saw that you already got a wrap! I hope it's working well for you.


----------

